# new here



## fst100 (Nov 16, 2006)

greetings everyone.  i have always been interested and fascinated with the martial arts.  although i regret not starting at an earlier age, im currently 24.  i have only taken introductory classes and only watched demonstrations.  i do however, would like to learn and grow mentally and physically in martial arts.  i was wondering if anyone could share his/her thoughts on reputable schools/dojos where i live.  i'll be working and commuting between lancaster to york(work).  i do hope to be more involved in this forum as i learn and have questions.  TIA


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Sadly, I can't help you out with schools in your area. But I'd recommend you talk to anyone & everyone in your area (school owners, students, former students, etc.) about what the schools are like & what they offer. The better informed you are, the better able to make a choice that's right for you.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome.....A big part of this site and it's forums are discussions based around questions.  Plus, everyone for the most part is helpful.


----------



## fst100 (Nov 16, 2006)

thank you for the notice icemansk.  sorry i forgot to mention the state, lol.  im in pennsylvania.  i was looking at a school on hapkido, but that fell through since distance is out of the way.  i took a class on tai chi.  only learned the first 12 steps out of 10x steps lol.  that was a fun and very concentrative class.  i also watched and sorta looked into a friend's style based on japanese jujitsu-he called it oceanjitsu-or something close to that.


----------



## fst100 (Nov 16, 2006)

i always fancied learning the techniques of defensiveness and evasiveness;  so that if my life is either indangered or threatened i can rely on instincts and reflexes over thought.  something like aikido or hapkido would be something i would like to get into first, then once i feel comfortable would also take up, either at the same time or afterwards, learn grappling and offensive stances


----------



## g-bells (Nov 16, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## BlackTiger1 (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and salutations TIA.  There is a very good kung fu kwoon in Stroudsburg, PA if it is in your route of travels.  





fst100 said:


> greetings everyone. i have always been interested and fascinated with the martial arts. although i regret not starting at an earlier age, im currently 24. i have only taken introductory classes and only watched demonstrations. i do however, would like to learn and grow mentally and physically in martial arts. i was wondering if anyone could share his/her thoughts on reputable schools/dojos where i live. i'll be working and commuting between lancaster to york(work). i do hope to be more involved in this forum as i learn and have questions. TIA


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk... Happy Postings!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## fst100 (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for the friendly welcomes.  hmm i gotta see where is Stroudsburg lol.  i guess i should wait a bit more until there prolly is someone who resides in the york, pa area lol....*awaits patiently


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting remember we have some very interesting people here


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey: 

Good luck finding a school - let us know what you find.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcometo MT!  DOes the University have a class?


----------



## fst100 (Nov 16, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> Greetings and welcometo MT! DOes the University have a class?


i dont follow what you mean, is that implied to me or someone else?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Drac (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..I too often regret not starting at an earlier age..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MMAlifer (Nov 26, 2006)

hey everyone.  I am new to MMA but really enjoy the sport.  I was in Portland for the IFL's Semi - Finals and a friend took me to the event.  Ever since...I've been pretty hooked...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2006)

fst100 said:


> although i regret not starting at an earlier age, im currently 24.


 
First I am sorry but I must say this... it is required 

Wish you started at a earlier age???

Your 24 for crying out loud, I am damn close to being 24 the second time!!!

Now welcome to MT


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome Fst its great to have you here.





take care,
Chang


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome, welcome, welcome


----------

